# RonJ's Photo Thread



## Ronj (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Marcelo (May 10, 2006)

Hey Ron:


If this is only the "INTRO" I can not wait for the rest of your pictures!!!!

Keep on the good work!!!!!


----------



## Arlius (May 10, 2006)

RonJ's photo post/collage... heh, hope you get more/bigger pictures. Nice photography.


----------



## ErikH (May 10, 2006)

Nice photography and arrangement.  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Ronj (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.  It will always be a work in progress with more to come!


----------



## Ronj (May 10, 2006)

While it is one of my favorites, I only see this one after dark, and good pictures are hard to get.   






Needless to say, the cricket did not go willingly into the pot of death!​


----------



## Ronj (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Mike H. (May 10, 2006)

Outstanding  :worship: 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 10, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 11, 2006)

Oh man, I wish my G. aerio was at least that big. The little dude takes forever to grow!


----------



## Ronj (May 11, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> Oh man, I wish my G. aerio was at least that big. The little dude takes forever to grow!


Thanks.  Here are some pictures with a ruler.  He is pushing around 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## jwasted (May 11, 2006)

Pictures look great! Thanks for posting them up!


----------



## texio (May 11, 2006)

hy ronj


veryy niceee!


----------



## Ronj (Jun 4, 2006)

*New and Old*

Resistance is futile!  This is my latest addition and I just loved the color more then anything else.  Thats a better picture of my hand then my T.    











#1 is looking good!  





#2 from the same sac.






My big gal who I mated not too long ago.  Well... not me personally.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ron,

Is this the one (the first one pictured) you mentioned the other night?  If so, it doesn't look like _G. rosea_, more like _P. scrofa_ (very nice find, btw).

What pet store was that again?


----------



## Marcelo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cheers*

Hey Ron:


The first two pics of your last set "Rule" I love the cooper color  


Marcelo


----------



## ErikH (Jun 4, 2006)

That copper color is awesome!  Nice job capturing it in a photo.


----------



## Ronj (Jun 4, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Ron,
> 
> Is this the one (the first one pictured) you mentioned the other night?  If so, it doesn't look like _G. rosea_, more like _P. scrofa_ (very nice find, btw).
> 
> What pet store was that again?


Yes it is the one I mentioned.  Petco, and it cost me a whopping $12.00!  It had molted within the last 24 hours and the lady tried to put the molt in a box.  She was scared to death so I had to take over.  Hmmm, P. scrofa, you may be right.  I loved the color.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 4, 2006)

Your aureostriata is cooool


----------



## Ronj (Jun 5, 2006)

Pretty cool how the Avic's molt.






The molt was still fresh and moist.  






So I feed this one and he quickly takes the cricket.  I thought I could pop the top and get some good pictures without the T moving.  Nope, out of the enclosure with cricket in tow and the chase was on.  Was not too bad and a couple of minutes later he was back home safe and sound.  I just love the color.  Again, this is suppose to be a G. Rosea.


----------



## Ronj (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Ronj (Jun 5, 2006)

This one does not come out often now that I provided some plants and a good hide.  Sorry for the large pic.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice pictures as usual, Ron!

Heh, I'll switch that "_G. rosea_" for one I have here...


----------



## Ronj (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Ronj (Jun 24, 2006)

Rare appearance!  






No T, but I like the webbing! Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by the way.


----------



## Steve (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,

i think your rosea is no rosea  But if you have a skin, define it. I think you will see you have the genus Paraphysa... my guess

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## Ronj (Jun 24, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> i think your rosea is no rosea  But if you have a skin, define it. I think you will see you have the genus Paraphysa... my guess
> 
> ...


Your right!  Becca pointed out that it is a P. scrofa.  Purchased as a G. Rosea for $12.00 at Petco!  They have two A Avic's they want to sale really bad.  Buy one get one free is what they told me.  Thats $15.00 each but I just don't need anymore A Avic's.


----------



## Ronj (Aug 6, 2006)

Long time no post here.  Full time work is getting in the way of my personal life!





Happy Spider!





Mad Spider! 




















Notice the babies.


----------

